# "Manage Attachments" Button Not Working



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2012)

Suddenly can't post pictures using the said feature. Clicking on "Manage Attachments" doesn't bring up the file selection window. Started last night.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2012)

Testing now


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2012)

You might want to clear your cache. What browser are you using. This one worked with Firefox.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2012)

I had the problem very briefly last night/early morning. I cancelled, then started again, and all was fine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice attachment there Eric. Will that be a part of your next Calander????


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2012)

Doesn't work on IE 9.

Tried IE 8 on my other puter and it works. Please define "clear my cache" as I'm a bit of a dork on stuff like that.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2012)

If using IE, try Tools->Delete Browsing History. That will clear your cache. And no, VB, that won't be in any calendars!  That was the "Oh my achin' arse" photo after 2.5 hours of sitting on a parachute.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I don't know what it is. I can get this working on two other computers in my house, including my daughter's laptop using IE 9 so it's not that. Tried clearing the cache but has not worked. Looks like I have an isue with the one machine. I'll fiddle some more but thanks for the help Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2012)

Try using IE to download firefox and use that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2012)

I have Firefox already. Been using IE9 though since all my bookmarks are there and it works fine on the other machines.

EDIT: Launched the site in Firefox and Manage Atachments works on th esame machine that IE9 doesn't. Weird. I find latest Firefox slower than IE 9 so am not using it.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't use IE for anything other than what I have to for my work, so I am not sure. Is the install of IE 9 fairly new? I wonder if there was a security fix, or even possible an update that has caused it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a new install. Came on a computer now 2 years old. Button just stopped working on this one machine but works on Firefox and my two other computers. Cleared the cache but didn't do anything. It does seem like an event triggered this. Might be an update but then my laptop with IE9 should have got it.

No worries. Thought it might be something with the site but no-one else seems to be having the issue. Thanks again.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2012)

Might be a java issue? The current attachment proggy on this forum seems to lean much on javascript or java. The only browser I know that handles javascript well at all time is chrome/chromium. I have lots of java problems on other browsers, but not in this case. Also check your java installation ( is not the same as javascript) don't know if it is used in this case but you'll never know.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2012)

Andy, check if you have the Adobe air , Java i Silverlight installed. If all of them have already been installed and the error is still occuring uninstal the IE9 and install Firefox for instance. The IE9 causes nothing but troubles because the Mickeysoft use their own varsion of HTML code.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm now using Firefox guys, thanks.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Testing now



That pic!!!! I think thats the problem!


----------

